# Scroll saw sanding 'blades'



## scrimper (27 Jul 2013)

(Sorry if this has been discussed before, I looked but could find nothing.)

I have never used so-called sanding 'blades', just wondered if anyone here uses or has tried them and whether they are any good, also I notice that some people seem to make their own by just using folder abrasive paper. 

I would be interested in any comments on the above.


----------



## martinka (27 Jul 2013)

I've not used any and have been going to make some just out of interest to see how well they work. I imagine that with most scrolling they aren't needed, but then with the state of some of my lines, I think they might help me recover some disasters. 

Martin.


----------



## Chippygeoff (27 Jul 2013)

Sanding blades are a big thing in America and it seems everyone uses them there. I tried one a couple of years back but could not get on with it. I have a belt/disc sander for big jobs. I also have a small random orbit sander for sanding the wood smooth after I have drilled the entry holes for internal cuts. I have a large orbital sander for sanding planks smooth and one of the best things I ever bought was a set of needle files. I put most things I make on the router to achieve a small round over and the needle files are brilliant for getting into the tight corners. I also do a lot of hand sanding.


----------



## mac1012 (27 Jul 2013)

have a look at these they are in my catalogue look interesting though never used them 


http://www.woodworkscraftsupplies.co.uk ... 8d435974d8

like what Geoff said I think most of us scrollers have got electric sander needle files stationary belt sander etc which is pretty standard stuff to have 

always wondered what theses olson files would be like for hard to reach areas 

mark


----------



## ChrisR (27 Jul 2013)

I did make some using lollypop sticks obtained from a craft shop, I then stuck various grades of abrasive paper to the sticks, and bonded old blades to the sticks as a mounting for the saw. It worked ok, but bear in mind you can only clean up the outer cuts, all of your inner cuts still have to be done by hand, so not a great success.


As Chippygeeoff does, I use needle files a lot, plus if I want to clean the fuzzes from the back of an intricate piece of work, I use a small stiff brush, (a natural bristle nail brush is ideal) this removes nearly all the fuzzes, leaving a very smooth finish, with very little other clean up work to do.

Sorry to use the American term (fuzzes), but cant find a better word to describe the small saw splinters at the back of a cut. :roll: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## stevebuk (27 Jul 2013)

i bought some of the olsen sanding sheets that you use on your scrollsaw, i cant get them to fit between my blade clamps and tighten up, i need to file down the plastic holders on them so cant say how good they are as i haven't used any yet..


----------



## martinka (27 Jul 2013)

I never thought of using a brush, thanks for the tip, Chris. I use the wife's nail boards, cut lengthways into 2 or 3 strips, and I also cut some 1/8" ply about 3" long and in varying widths from 1/8" to about 1/2", then glued 180 grit emery cloth to them. I've got a good set of Swiss files that i keep for metalwork, maybe I should buy a cheap set for woodwork.


----------

